# The BIG BOYS come out at night!



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Well school starts Monday for my oldest boy going to kindergarten and we're trying to bring the summer in with a bang...3rd night of fishing for my boys and I this week and it was no let down...the boys caught several pin fish to keep them occupied...i caught several bull reds, black snapper and what I estimate to be a 30-40 pound red snapper. ..The boys had a blast, so did I, we finished the night with breakfast at waffle house....its been an awesome summer on the water!


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Good times they will be grown up before you know it


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

those waffle house pics are classic!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sounds like a great time ya'll had.nice ARS


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good looking youngins!!! Memories brother!!! You'll never regret it!!!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Very nice! Might not be quite 30-40lbs though still a nice fish!


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

I've been watching these threads. One heck of a way to end the summer indeed!!! I love it!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Redalert08 said:


> Very nice! Might not be quite 30-40lbs though still a nice fish!


I don't know how much he weighed, but he broke my brand new 24" net like i had put cinder blocks in it...he was very heavy...it doesn't really matter, he was fun as heck to catch and definitely surprised us..i thought i had a monster redfish when i hooked up on him...


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great looking family. That's what it's all about..! Soon they will be out fishing you..!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

That's so awesome!! That snapper will be family legend. It'll be twice as long and heavier thru the years!!!!!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

kanaka said:


> That's so awesome!! That snapper will be family legend. It'll be twice as long and heavier thru the years!!!!!


Some times it's better not to weigh them lol....but I still say he was bigger in person. ..camera angles and fish!


----------



## CB541 (Jul 20, 2013)

Very Cool!!


----------



## THONAS J. RYAN (Jan 9, 2013)

*Waffle house*

When I come to P-Cola all my meals are ate at The Waffle House in Gulf Breeze!!!!!!!


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

making memories and doing what yall love!! good job on the catch!


----------



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

*Great*

That's awesome Dad:thumbsup:


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

*Good work Dad!*

Really nice pcs. I bet they loved it. It will make for some nice stories on the first day at school! Where oh where may you have been?:thumbup:


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

What a good night!


----------

